# Canyon Trail Cemetery



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Had this year's 15 seconds of fame. The Chicago ABC affiliate, WLS -Channel 7, came out to film our yard and featured it last week on the news.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome.. always nice to have some recognition.

great work!!


----------

